# Lindsay Lohan kommt auf Kaution frei



## Mandalorianer (25 Sep. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan kommt auf Kaution frei*​

*Diese Geschichte ist wirklich filmreif...*

Am Freitag hatte Richter Elden Fox Schauspielerin Lindsay Lohan (24) für knapp einen Monat zurück ins Gefängnis geschickt. Wenige Stunden später die überraschende Wendung: Lindsay bleibt eine längere Haftstrafe nun doch erspart! Sie wurde gegen Kaution frei gelassen.

Dabei sah es während der Gerichtsverhandlung finster für das Starlet aus! Denn den Antrag auf Freilassung gegen Kaution hatte der Richter abgeschmettert, nachdem ein Drogentest ergeben hatte, dass Lohan mal wieder gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen hatte. Dass Lindsay trotzdem zurück nach Hause darf, hat sie Richterin Patricia Schnegg vom Obersten Gerichtshof in Los Angeles zu verdanken. Sie akzeptierte den Einspruch von Lohans Anwalt und setzte die Kautionssumme fest: knackige 300 000 US-Dollar (225 000 Euro)! 

Ganz frei ist Lilo dennoch nicht: Lohan muss einen Armreif tragen, der rund um die Uhr überwacht, ob sie Alkohol trinkt. Außerdem muss sich die Schauspielerin von Drogen und Orten fernhalten, an denen vor allem Alkohol verkauft wird.

Was Gerichtsverhandlungen und Gefängnisse betrifft, ist Lindsay inzwischen ein echter Profi. Für sie ist es der dritte Gefängnisaufenthalt seit ihrer Verurteilung wegen Fahrens unter Alkohol- und Drogeneinfluss im Jahr 2007. Und diesmal war sie gut vorbereitet.

Schon am Abend vor der Verhandlung hatte Lohan ein Overnight-Bag gepackt. Frische Unterwäsche, Socken, Zahnbürste, Shampoo. Und sie hatte sich gleich zwei Wecker gestellt. Früh morgens um 6.30 Uhr klingelte der erste, ein zweiter war auf 6.45 Uhr programmiert. Lohan wollte auf keinen Fall zu spät vor Gericht erscheinen.

Die beiden schwarzen Escalade SUVs rollten um 8.19 Uhr vor dem Gerichtsgebäude in Beverly Hills vor. Hubschrauber hatten sie den ganzen Weg begleitet. Hunderte von Reportern warteten vor abgesperrten Türen. Ein ungestümer Fan brüllte: „Sie ist doch nicht Mel Gibson!“

BILD.de-Reporter Frank Siering war mit im Gerichtssaal. Eiserne Stille, keine Handys, keine Kameras, kein Twittering. Lohan saß neben ihrer Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley. Auf der anderen Seite Mama Dina Lohan. Die Beine über Kreuz, die Augen ununterbrochen auf den Richter gerichtet. Ganz hinten im Saal, Papa Michael Lohan. Er wollte dem Richter in letzter Sekunde einen Brief zukommen lassen. BILD.de kennt den Inhalt. Darin bettelte Lohan den Richter an, seine Tochter in eine Reha-Klinik. einzuweisen. Judge Fox nahm das Schreiben nicht mal entgegen.

Pünktlich um 8.30 Uhr begann die Anhörung. Und war knappe zehn Minuten später schon wieder beendet.

Nach der Verhandlung Schock und Bestürzung bei Anwältin Chapman. „Der Richter hat keine juristische Grundlage, meiner Mandantin keine Möglichkeit einer Kaution einzuräumen“, sagt sie. Experte stimmen überein. Strafverteidiger Joe Pertel: „Es handelt sich hier bei den verpatzten Drogentests um Vergehen, die in der Regel nicht mit Haft bestraft werden.“

BILD.de fand heraus: Lohan selbst war davon ausgegangen, nach der Anhörung und nach Hinterlegung einer Kaution das Gericht als freier Mensch zu verlassen. Auch deshalb hatte sie ihren Kautions-Experten „Hector“ mit ins Gericht genommen.

Ganz ging ihr Plan nicht auf. Der einstige Disney-Star wurde unmittelbar nach der Anhörung in Beverly Hills in Handschellen abgeführt und weggefahren. Kurz darauf kam sie am Frauengefängnis im kalifornischen Lynwood an, wo sie durch Tücher vor den Kameras geschützt wurde.

*Doch aus dem Langzeit-Aufenthalt im Knast wurde nur eine Stippvisite.*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Sep. 2010)

Einfach unglaublich! :kotz:


----------



## Summertime (25 Sep. 2010)

Die ist ja sowas von hohl. Halt eben Ami


----------



## krawutz (26 Sep. 2010)

War doch klar. Die tolle amerikanische Justiz hat ihr gerade deutlich gesagt : "Mach weiter so, wir tun dir ja nichts". Und das wird sie dann auch mit voller Kraft tun.


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2010)

Sch****justiz


----------

